# Pythons stolen, fish poisoned



## abbott75 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-15-2010
*Source:* Leader

Thieves broke into Seca Marine Life aquarium in Warrigal Rd, stealing six baby pythons and pouring an unknown toxic liquid into a fish tank with a filtration system that serviced 34 more tanks.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## townsvillepython (Apr 17, 2010)

dirty rotten expletives


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 17, 2010)

I SHOP THERE why would anybody do that it just seems so unneccasary


----------



## No-two (Apr 17, 2010)

Why would they only steal 6 baby snakes concidering they're all in the exact same rack they could've taken them all, someone knew what they wanted. Nice baby childrens pythons they have.


----------



## Colin (Apr 17, 2010)

disgraceful and extremely cruel.. if it was as the story suggests "industry related" its even worse in my opinion than random vandalism. I hope they find the people responsible and they serve jail time for this..


----------



## Gekambi (Apr 17, 2010)

omg.... So many poor fish... I wonder what Gibblore will have to say about this?


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 17, 2010)

ick. some people are just plain stupid. and cruel. for no reason.


----------



## cris (Apr 17, 2010)

I say kill them and let God sort them out (Im an atheist lol).


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 17, 2010)

*judges and magistrates*

over many years now, under the judges and magistrayes appointed by this NSw govt, starting with Bob Carr ,bad people have learnt that they will never be seriously punished by the courts, for doing criminous activities against society, if they are caught, .to-morrow, as you will see, similat things will happen.


----------



## schizmz (Apr 17, 2010)

That's disgusting and shocking.but it reminds me why i like animals more than people..


----------



## cris (Apr 17, 2010)

schizmz said:


> That's disgusting and shocking.but it reminds me why i like animals more than people..



People are animals, we just have more tools than other species.


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (Apr 18, 2010)

cris said:


> People are animals, we just have more tools than other species.


People are tools


----------



## webcol (Apr 18, 2010)

Makes me sick


----------



## jasethenut (Apr 19, 2010)

thats sick as 
i bet the snakes were stolen for drug money ...
theres a lot of it going on at the moment all over australia (BIRDS, REPTIALS, FISH, DOGS)
a couple of guys up here in Q.L.D have been done over (SPOTTED ,BLONDES ,AND OTHER SMALL PYTHONS ) 
I say 
LOW LIFES KILL THEM ALL


----------



## 2.3casper (Apr 19, 2010)

*yeh*

thats why i think 2 about telling ppl what i got it sux that ppl do that hope thay get theres


----------



## miss2 (Apr 19, 2010)

another reason as to y i hate majority of the human race


----------



## samlam1187 (Apr 20, 2010)

What is wrong with people these days?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------

